# Banff Alberta



## sprinklerdog

All loaded and ready to hit the road as soon as kiddies are home from school!!! Spending our thanksgiving long weekend in the mountains. Weather supposed to be awesome.

Geo


----------



## sonomaguy

Let us know how that goes and take some pics of the campgrounds there. The wife and I are thinking of going and would like to know what it is like.


----------



## sprinklerdog

We spent the weekend in the Tunnel Mountain campground of Banff. It was excellent. The trailer was rocked pretty good Friday night with some good winds, but that only lasted a couple hours. The campground itself is almost like,(not being negative), camping in a Walmart parking lot. You are parked on asphalt. Every site has a "designated" space but there are no lines on the ground so you could encroach the site in front or behind you. You could also be encroached on. There is a picnic table at each site, and the electrical hookup is convenient as well. There are full hookup sites but we have never used them. There are a number of restrooms available throughout the campground. The shower facilities were decent. I believe there were 7 shower stalls at the building I went into. There was no charge to use them. Remember flip flops or shower shoes! The facilities were all clean with no "icky" factor as the kids would say. There is a dumping station there but with 5 rigs waiting, I didn't. 
Overall this not my first choice for camping but we're not in that particular site for the "sing song" around the fire. We stay there because the views are amazing, you're in the mountains, and access to town or other things is really easy. For $5 you can get an all day transit pass. The bus comes right into the campground. Easy to get into and and easy to park. It's clean and it was quiet. We do stay here 3 or 4 times a year. Again, convenient. 
The online booking at https://reservation.pc.gc.ca/Banff%2fTunnelMountain-Village2%3fMap is really easy and you can see photos of the sites.

We were on the outer edge with a great mountain view. The picture gives a pretty good idea of the view. Hopefully this helps.

Geo


----------



## MJV

We have camped (no RV'd) there in the fall, as well as summer. it is nice and quiet this time of year, and with good weather, the views can be spectacular! Don't mind the pavement in the fall, as it is cool, and if the weather goes bad at least you are on the pavement, instead of the mud. We seldom have campfires anymore in the national parks. It irks me to pay the $8.80 per nite fireplace permit, on top of the already high camping fees. I would rather put that extra money into a full hook up site, especially if we are there a week or so. So that is why I say we would more be RV'ing than camping. To each his own I guess.


----------

